# Taming the Big M-Cod



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

Howdy,

Prior to contrary belief, I am indeed not dead and no, I haven't got a girlfriend (oh woe is me  ) and given up on the hobby cos of you bunch. Anyway, on to the fishing stuffs!

Yet another family holiday is being planned very majorly around my uncontrollable need to fish all holiday, and we are heading up to the Murray later this year. My plan is to catch my first Murray Cod while i'm there, and decided it was time to turn to the wise and not so wise brains of the AKFF community. I need to update my heavy-ish gear (compared to bream/trout gear that is) and figured I'd run it past you bunch. What I am thinking is *drumroll* this! 
Rod - http://www.motackle.com.au/fishing/rods/air-strike-3107260.html (the 8kg baitcast one)
Reel - http://www.motackle.com.au/fishing/reels/daiwa-exceler-100h.html

Now obviously there is a bit of a price difference between the rod and reel, but my thinking was that seeing as there was moving parts and all that jazz in the reel it would be better to get a higher quality one, and I've heard good things about the Air Strike series. I was planning on running between 15 and 20lb braid and then heavier leader. Would be used for flicking and trolling Stumpjumpers around.

So does all that sound right/correct/sensible?

Thanks guys

SDrag


----------

